# does anyone take a vitamin b complex and vitamin c and e?



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

i heard that this is a really good combination to take in order to combat stress and anxiety. I took it a couple years ago, and I want to start buying the supplements again. Right now, I take omega fatty acids and 1000 mg of vit c, but my anxiety hasn't gotten any better.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think it's helped me there but yes I do. Even if it doesn't help your anxiety it's still good for you.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

I doubt any difference you'd see would be that significant. "They" would surely find a way to patent/overcharge for it.


----------



## Moon (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey sparkations, I am going to start taking Vitamin B. I read an article in the newspaper how Vitamin B can help with anxiety and depression. I also don't eat red meat which may mean that I don't get enough Vitamin B. I really hope it works. Anyone who has tired using it please give us your input. Thanks so much!


----------



## Keri76 (Feb 12, 2008)

Just started taking Vitamin C and high potency B complex, if I notice any results I will let you know. I also bought Calcium-Magnesium in liquid form but haven't actually tried it yet, supposedly it can be a natural tranquilizer.


----------



## muchado (Mar 2, 2008)

I started taking a B complex and calcium-magnesium fairly recently (beginning of Feb) and I've definitely noticed a difference in my general level of "resting anxiety." What I mean by that is, when I get to work in the morning, I'm sometimes anxious, I guess just in anticipation of the day's inevitable social interations. After I take the vitamins I definitely notice a difference; I'm not nearly as tense. I am surprised by the results I've gotten, really.


----------



## Moon (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that some of you have had success with taking this vitamin. I have just started taking B 12 but for some reason I have been having an upset stomach do you think this could be from taking the vitamins?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Ethan (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi sparkations, since I've been taking B complex, I felt really better. I love that it has Thiamine. Just make sure you're taking complete B vitamin complex, the complete list can be found in the Childwiki article.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I take a few supplements, one of them is a combo of B12, folate and something else. Also vitamin A, D and "digestaid" pills to stimulate stomach acid/absorbtion (which is actually causing the deficiencies).

I highly recommend visiting a naturopath who practices "live blood analysis." They can look at your blood under a microscope and tell you exactly what vitamins etc you are low on(from the shape/size of the red blood cells), then work out an appropriate dosage/program to get the balance right.

If I was going the blind, self-diagnosed route, I'd probably just get a reasonable quality multi-vitamin like Swisse.


----------

